

NASA JPL: Use Sats to Track Terrorists by Their Shadows - Anon84
http://blog.wired.com/defense/2008/09/jpl-use-sats-to.html

======
river_styx
Gait recognition is fascinating. I've often had the experience of spotting
someone I know from a great distance, wondering how the hell I knew who it
was.

